# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Σημαντική ενημέρωση μελών του φόρουμ - Κατάργηση, μετακίνηση του φόρουμ

## eatdis-admin

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Εύχομαι μια καλή και χαρούμενη νέα χρονιά, με όνειρα που γεννιούνται και όνειρα που πραγματοποιούνται!

Θέλω να σας ενημερώσω για την εξής σημαντική αλλαγή στο φόρουμ αυτοβοήθειας του Eatingdisorders.gr

Λόγω της αδυναμίας διαχείρισης του φόρουμ με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο και σε συνδυασμό με την χαμηλή κίνηση που αυτό έχει τον τελευταίο καιρό, λήφθηκε η απόφαση το φόρουμ -κατά μία έννοια- να καταργηθεί ή για να το πω πιο σωστά, να συγχωνευθεί με το φόρουμ του E-Psychology.gr 
http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/forum.php

Το e-psychology.gr εδώ και χρόνια έχει το καλύτερο και μεγαλύτερο φόρουμ ψυχολογίας στο ελληνικό διαδίκτυο, με μεγάλη συμμετοχή. Επιπλέον, τεχνικά, έχει ένα λογισμικό σαφώς πιο σύγχρονο και λειτουργικό.

Με την συγχώνευση, θα μεταφερθούν τα εξής
1. Ολοι οι χρήστες του φόρουμ
2. Όλες οι συζητήσεις (θέματα και μηνύματα).

Τι δεν θα μεταφερθεί: 
Δεν θα μεταφερθούν συνημμένα αρχεία και προσωπικά μηνύματα (u2u).

Τι χρειάζεται να κάνετε αμέσως μετά τη συγχώνευση.
Με δεδομένο ότι δεν μπορούν να μεταφερθούν οι κωδικοί πρόσβασης, θα χρειαστεί στο νέο φόρουμ να κάνετε "ανάκτηση κωδικού" ώστε να σταλεί στο mail σας ένας νέος κωδικός. Ακολούθως, θα μπορείτε να συνδεθείτε στο φόρουμ με τον κωδικό που λάβατε και στο προφίλ σας, να δηλώσετε έναν κωδικό δικής σας επιλογής.

Τι θα γίνει με τα ψευδώνυμα
Όλα τα ψευδώνυμα, θα μεταφερθούν όπως ακριβώς είναι. Προς αποφυγή ωστόσο διενέξεων, εάν ένα ψευδώνυμο από το eatingdisorders χρησιμοποιείται ήδη από κάποιο μέλος του φόρουμ του e-psychology, τότε το ψευδώνυμο που θα μεταφερθεί από το eatingdisorders, θα λάβει ένα πρόθεμα. Για το πρόθεμα αυτό, θα σας ενημερώσω το συντομότερο, αφού έχω τη σχετική πληροφορία από το τμήμα development του e-psychology που έχει αναλάβει τη σχετική εργασία.

Παραμένω στη διάθεση σας για τυχόν περαιτέρω διευκρινήσεις και πληροφορίες.

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Αν δεν υπάρχει άλλη λύση, τότε ναι καλύτερα... βέβαια δεν ξέρω, το ιδανικό για μένα τουλάχιστον θα ήταν να ανανεωθεί το φόρουμ ως ξεχωριστό φόρουμ να γίνει διαφήμιση έτσι ώστε να προσελκύσει κόσμο εκ νέου κλπ. Δεν ξέρω κιόλας πως θα είναι η τελική του μορφή αν συγχωνευτεί με το e-psychology, απλά σκεύτομαι ότι οι διαταραχές πρόσληψης τροφής καλύπτουν ένα τεράστιο πεδίο καταστάσεων και συμπτωμάτων το οποίο θεωρώ ότι καλύπτεται επαρκώς από το παρόν φόρουμ ή εν πάσει περιπτώσει από έναν χώρο που θα είναι αποκλειστικά αφιερωμένος σε αυτό το θέμα. Φοβάμαι ότι αν ενταχθεί σε ένα "μεγαλύτερο" (και πιο ευρείας θεματολογίας, όσο και αν οι ΔΠΤ μπορεί να είναι άμεσα σχετιζόμενες με ψυχογενείς διαταραχές) φόρουμ, μπορεί να "χαθεί". Θα χει προφανώς μεγαλύτερη επισκεψιμότητα αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα είναι τόσο "συγκεκριμένο" όπως είναι τώρα. Δεν ξέρω βασικά... αυτά είναι απλά μερικές σκέψεις. Πάντως θα μου άρεσε αν γινόταν μια προσπάθεια να "αναστηθεί" αυτό το φόρουμ παρά να συγχωνευτεί...

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Επίσης, προς όποιον το βλέπει και μπορεί να επιληφθεί του θέματος... ένα chat! ένα σωστό chat όπου να μπορεί κάποιος να μπει να μιλήσει άμεσα με κόσμο αν αισθάνεται την ανάγκη και όχι να περιμένει να γράψει καινούριο θέμα ένα κατεβατό και πότε θα του απαντήσουν οι υπόλοιποι. Ότι και αν γίνει , ειτε στο e-psychology είτε εδώ νομίζω χρειάζεται ένα τσατ...

----------

